# MobiFone tặng gói cước C120, C50N đồng hành cùng bạn vượt qua mùa dịch



## anhtrang126598 (25 Tháng năm 2021)

Với mong muốn đồng hành cùng tuyến đầu chống dịch, cũng như giảm bớt phần nào khó khăn cho các khách hàng mùa Covid, giúp khách hàng duy trì kết nối, thông tin liên lạc phục vụ học tập và làm việc, MobiFone dành tặng:

Gói cước C120 (Miễn phí chu kỳ đầu tiên, 4GB data/ngày + 50 phút thoại liên mạng trong nước + miễn cước cuộc gọi nội mạng dưới 20 phút ) tới lực lượng tuyến đầu trong công tác phòng chống dịch COVID-19, bao gồm:

- Thuê bao MobiFone của các bác sỹ, y tá, cán bộ, nhân viên y tế tại các địa bàn.

- Thuê bao MobiFone của các đơn vị thuộc lực lượng vũ trang, quân đội, dân phòng tại các địa bàn cách ly, khu cách ly tập trung.

- Thuê bao MobiFone của cán bộ phường, xã, thị trấn, thôn, xóm.... tại khu vực cách ly.

- Thuê bao MobiFone của lực lượng tình nguyện viên tham gia chống dịch tại địa bàn.

- Thuê MobiFone của một số đối tượng KH khác thuộc lực lượng phòng chống dịch tuyến đầu tại từng địa bàn.

Để nhận ưu đãi, soạn ngay: DK MBF gửi 789.

Gói cước C50N (Miễn phí chu kỳ đầu tiên, 1GB data/ngày, 50 phút thoại liên mạng trong nước + miễn cước cuộc gọi nội mạng dưới 20 phút) cho tất cả các thuê bao nằm trong:

- Khu vực ổ dịch / vùng dịch

- Khu vực bị cách ly, phong tỏa

- Bệnh viện dã chiến

- Các khu cách ly tập trung

Soạn ngay: DK CS50 gửi 789 để đăng ký







_*_ Phạm vi, địa bàn triển khai áp dụng chương trình là các tỉnh/Thành phố thuộc ổ dịch/vùng dịch như: Hà Nội, Bắc Ninh, Vĩnh Phúc, Đà Nẵng, Bắc Giang, Hà Nam, Hưng Yên, Thái Bình, Hải Dương, Hòa Bình, Lạng Sơn, Quảng Nam, Thừa Thiên Huế, Đắk Lắk, Điện Biên, Nam Định, Đồng Nai, Hải Phòng, Nghệ An, Phú Thọ, Quảng Ngãi, Quảng Ninh, Quảng Trị, Thanh Hóa, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, Yên Bái; các tỉnh/Thành phố có ổ dịch/vùng dịch mới (theo tiêu chí xác định ổ dịch/vùng dịch của Bộ Y tế) và các khu vực bệnh viện dã chiến, cơ sở cách ly tập trung do chính quyền địa phương công bố.

MOBIFONE CHUNG TAY, CÙNG ĐÁNH BAY COVID !

Thông tin chi tiết về chương trình, xin liên hệ tổng đài 9090 để được hỗ trợ!


----------



## Namphuong56 (25 Tháng năm 2021)

dịch càng lúc càng căng thẳng rồi. mong là chúng ta cùng đồng lòng đẩy lùi covid


----------



## kemthuyta (25 Tháng năm 2021)

Namphuong56 đã viết:


> dịch càng lúc càng căng thẳng rồi. mong là chúng ta cùng đồng lòng đẩy lùi covid


em mới đọc tin, hơn 300 ca ở Bắc giang bác ạ.  cảm ơn mobifone nhiều nhé ạ, ưu đãi như này thì nhiều người sẽ duy trì được liên lạc với công việc và gia đình rồi.


----------



## soicongugu (25 Tháng năm 2021)

kemthuyta đã viết:


> em mới đọc tin, hơn 300 ca ở Bắc giang bác ạ.  cảm ơn mobifone nhiều nhé ạ, ưu đãi như này thì nhiều người sẽ duy trì được liên lạc với công việc và gia đình rồi.


vâng đúng rồi bác, mới lên tin xong. em đọc mà lo quá. mình chẳng làm được gì mà đọc tin này cũng thấy vui vui, ai cũng góp phần chống dịch.


----------

